
A Book in My Parole Office Taught Me How to Rob Banks Better - smacktoward
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/08/how-to-rob-a-bank-joe-loya.html
======
BubRoss
Actually an interesting short article with a title that says what it contains.

It basically says that statistically people rob banks and increase frequency
while getting closer to their house. This guy used that information to lead
them to San Diego.

------
duxup
I wonder what leads folks to bank robbery. Generally I think it is fairly well
known you generally can't do it for long and it isn't highly profitable.

I always assumed it was usually a sort of crime of desperation.

